# Θέλω να κάνω κατεβαστήρι έναν Pentium 133 / 64MB RAM

## CyberWalker

Θέλω να κάνω κατεβαστήρι έναν Pentium 133 / 64MB RAM.

Είναι δυνατόν να εγκαταστήσω πάνω του το Gentoo;

Και αν ναι, γίνεται (έστω και χωρίς x-server, xvesa κτλ) και χωρίς KDE (για να είναι πιο ελαφρύ) να τρέξω κάποιον client σε κονσόλα; Έχω δει σε pc φίλου μου που από κονσόλα έτρεχε mp3 players, internet browsers κτλ και με αφορμή αυτό αποφάσισα να διατυπώσω την παραπάνω απορία...

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

## Slammer

Αν δεν εχεις ενα μεγαλύτερο μηχάνημα με gentoo, όπου θα κάνεις εκεί τα builds καλύτερα να το ξεχάσεις. Το gentoo ειναι μια source based διανομή οπου όλα γινονται compile, ενα τέτοιο μηχάνημα ενω θεωρητικά μπορεί να "χτίσει" ενα gentoo ο χρονος που θα χρειαστεί θα ειναι πολύ μεγάλος (ίσως και πάνω από 10 ημέρες) για το βασικό συστημα. Συνήθως για τετοιες λύσεις χρησιμοποιούμε είτε ενα μεγαλύτερο μηχάνημα για να κάνει τα binary packages ή distcc για compile μεσω δικτύου.

----------

## CyberWalker

Ναι, το ξέρω. Έχω ξαναεγκαταστήσει gentoo (from bottom up εννοείται) και η διαδικασία μου είναι οικία. Μου πήρε 2 μέρες αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο! Η ερώτησή μου ουσιαστικά είναι αν το gentoo (χωρίς X-SERVER, KDE και τα σχετικά) θα είναι τελικά αρκετά ελαφρύ ώστε να τρέχω ικανοποιητικά (έστω και από command line) κάποια προγράμματα όπως Lynx, Headless Azureus κτλ...Last edited by CyberWalker on Mon Sep 04, 2006 6:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Slammer

Τα 133 Mhz ειναι λίγα όμως πιστευω ότι θα λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά. Έχω ενα μηχάνημα στα 233 γι παρόμοια χρήση και πάει αρκετά καλά. Ισως αν του εβαζες λιγο παραπάνω μνημη θα ηταν καλύτερα μια και τα p2p προγραμματα κανουν αρκετή χρήση της μνημης λόγω των πολλών connection που ανοιγουν.

Φροντισε λίγο τα USE ωστε να μη εγκαταστησεις πράγματα που δεν χρειάζεσαι, οπως επίσης ενσωμάτωσε στον πυρήνα τα ελάχιστα δυνατα... . Αφαιρεσε επίσης ότι daemon δεν απαιτείται. Λογικά το μηχανημα μετά το standard startup (χωρίς Χ) δεν θα εχει allocation πανω από 8-10 ΜΒ. Η υπολοιπη μνημη θα ειναι αρκετή ωστε να "σηκώσει" ενα p2p προγραμμα.

----------

## CyberWalker

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ. Κι εγώ τo ίδιo πιστεύω, ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση!  :Smile: 

Το μηχανηματάκι δυστυχώς παραπάνω μνήμη ΔΕΝ χωράει, έχω συμπληρώσει ήδη όλα τα (EDO) banks.

----------

## atma

 *CyberWalker wrote:*   

> ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ. Κι εγώ τo ίδιo πιστεύω, ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση! 
> 
> Το μηχανηματάκι δυστυχώς παραπάνω μνήμη ΔΕΝ χωράει, έχω συμπληρώσει ήδη όλα τα (EDO) banks.

 

Βάλε DeliLinux (google it)

----------

## stathisx

εγώ θα σου πρότεινα μια πιο Light διανομή να βάλεις...το www.distrowatch.com έχει όλες τις διαθέσιμες διανομές που υπάρχουν οπότε καλύτερα να επισκεφτείς το site πρίν βάλεις gentoo...

----------

## xamogelo

 *CyberWalker wrote:*   

> Θέλω να κάνω κατεβαστήρι έναν Pentium 133 / 64MB RAM.
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν να εγκαταστήσω πάνω του το Gentoo;
> 
> Και αν ναι, γίνεται (έστω και χωρίς x-server, xvesa κτλ) και χωρίς KDE (για να είναι πιο ελαφρύ) να τρέξω κάποιον client σε κονσόλα; Έχω δει σε pc φίλου μου που από κονσόλα έτρεχε mp3 players, internet browsers κτλ και με αφορμή αυτό αποφάσισα να διατυπώσω την παραπάνω απορία...
> ...

 

Αν προσέξεις τα USE FLAGS και τον kernel τότε πιστεύω οι θα τρέξει μια χαρα.

Πάντως ένα καλό πρόγραμμα για να κατεβαζεις  torrent (πάρα πολύ ελαφρύ) είναι το rtorrent.

----------

